# Hinze Dam Sunday 3rd December



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I met up with Dallas and Sel for my first ever freshwater fishing expedition. It was about 5AM when we launched from the ramp and about 5 mins later I could hear the woohoo's from across the lake as Dallas landed a little bass almost immediately. Funny that he told me the bay and points across from the ramp hold some fish!!!! The sounder showed that he wasn't lying and I was hopeful for a good days fishing.

About an hour later I got my first bass. A rather healthy looking specimen at 39cms. Very happy!!!! Unfortunately this was to be my only fish for the day but it made me a very happy fisherman. I know some guys who have made many freshwater trips but never caught one fish (insert Richo's name here).

Ben came a little bit later in his strawberries and cream chuppa chup coloured swing. He managed a healthy 45 cm specimen, plus a few others.

All up we caught all caught at least one fish each, which in my opinion made the trip worthwhile.

Good to meet you Dallas, Sel, Ben, Richo, Gunston, and the other guy (sorry bad with names, lucky I remembered this many) [edit] - Shane. Thanks Dodge.

Attached are a few prized photos of my first ever bass.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice Bass Wayne, I'm sure there are some bigger ones in there, but you hear few reports of them over that size.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great Bass mate, sure makes it memorable when its your first freshwater fishing trip and your first ever Bass... Havent had the chance to fish for them myself but thats a good size mate.

How did he taste?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats on your first bass! Top photo too.

Sorry I couldn't make it despite best intentions to join you guys for a fish. Sounds like a top day for all.. always an added bonus if all present can add to their tally.

Well done..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the firsts, and a nice fish, Wayne.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Wayne, thats an awesome fist Bass there. Any bass approaching 40cm is a stonker and dont they fight!

Im sorry I couldnt make it today, but family matters intervened, next time.

For the record, I owe Dodge $5 as he very kindly purchased a permit for me yet as I didnt get down there he is out of pocket. Many humble apologies Richo, its my shout when we catch up next.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Top fish Wayne,

Good start to your freshwater fishing.

Great to catch up with You, Dallas and Ben and the gang at the finish.

I only managed a rat bass about 23 cm. I got Richo to get me a Yearly permit, so I'll be back there soon.

Its a very scenic dam, one of the bays in the photos attached looks very fishy, will work it properly next time.

Cheers


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Wayne
Sounds like you've had a good day.
I thought about coming down there but Alex and I had already planned our trip to Malaney. I would like to meet some of the blokes from the site.
As things worked out our day was as good as yours.
Hope to catch up with you soon for a fish.
Hey! you got to love the fresh water thing, you don't have to clean all your stuff.

See Ya
John


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Well done wayne and the rest of the crew. Sounds like you had a great day out with the bass.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Paffoh - Released him to fight another day. I don't eat fish anyway, just fish for the enjoyment and serenity.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne it was good to meet today and share a coldie to celebrate the first bass and of such size, a ripper mate.

Also good to meet akffer Shane [another outback pedaler] for the first time, and in passing he and Gunston are interested in the Poona trip next year.

And naturally pleased to see Sel's new Quest obviously a step up on the earlier yak 

Considering all had a damp start to the day it was a great turnout and fish for all and good to renew aquaintances again with those present.

Jake permit will sort in due course down the track so no worries at this end


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZpJQFsAACnfgAASUKGAGpyEEIo/7/+gMADaVDU0aaFM1PJA9AQGQZDGjRoBkyGjEaaBpgNTaTUNQ8o0eoA0GnqPUNEDmmiu43Cst61YJ6Ip4so3bGtLjARgEVZ6IBiXi3Cvndcj4Z7vDwkrWK3muiivoDXIGNNqINK0BoXTMHsSg/FYey8g7HZtSxUDOhEEkWXv5mEEGSH6fJ04nCaFHIfYSTyXzjFRsw2m6rZkbUgEr0er7wy4ws+5DjHVirR6WC86zVZZFz6IqwsJrIAmDgUBGo5OU1rSc7IWcALYMTawI/i7kinChITSSgLY


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Really wish I could have made it down for this one - Especially since seeing the pics - The fish and the location.
Oh well next time (there will be a next time wont there?)

Great to hear everyone boated a bass.

Ash


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Better give it one before 'Chuppa Chup' sticks.


Red the original Dallas joke name is getting plenty of use up here :lol: and very apt. The yak looks great eyeballing up close


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done on the fish.. great catch. cant wait to fish some of those fresh water locations, looks bloody beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Heres a pic of the 'Catch of the Day'.....

A beautiful 45cm Australian Bass, caught by Ben (fishingman) on a Kokoda G-Vibe.......a quality Bass from Hinze at that size. 8)

Nice shot of Ben with what looks like the famed Perception 'Tampon' between his legs :wink: :lol:

I had a great time up there on Sunday, thanks to all the guys who came for a fish, and also those who came for a beer afterward. 8)

I managed to land 4 Bass, two were keepers one around 30cm and another at about 40cm.....needless to say they went down very well last night cooked in a Garlic and Whole Mustard Cream Sauce topped with fresh local Prawns served on Cous Cous 

After seing a Saratoga sipping something from the surface right up close to some partially submerged grass, a well placed cast with a River2Sea Phantom Vibe saw me hook up, and after a short fight the Toga jumped clear of the water and threw the lure......exciting stuff! and only my second encounter with one of the resident Saratoga 

Also landed a 30cm Silver Perch which was a welcome catch on a trolled RMG Poltergeist, its not often anything other than Bass are caught at Hinze, the little buggers go hard as well which is a bonus!. I took it home for the table as I had never tried Silver Perch, but when filleted we noticed quite a few cyst like growths in the actual flesh of the fillet?

Has anyone ever encountered this kind of thing before?......there would have been at least 8 or 9 of these little cysts in the fillets, and we removed a few with the knife blade and were able to extract a small solid 'head' which was circular and around 2mm in diameter, white in colour and quite hard.

Needless to say we were a little put off and ended up throwing the fillets just in case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

WayneD said:


> I met up with Dallas and Sel for my first ever freshwater fishing expedition. It was about 5AM when we launched from the ramp and about 5 mins later I could hear the woohoo's from across the lake as Dallas landed a little bass almost immediately. Funny that he told me the bay and points across from the ramp hold some fish!!!! The sounder showed that he wasn't lying and I was hopeful for a good days fishing.
> 
> About an hour later I got my first bass. A rather healthy looking specimen at 39cms. Very happy!!!! Unfortunately this was to be my only fish for the day but it made me a very happy fisherman. I know some guys who have made many freshwater trips but never caught one fish (insert Richo's name here).
> 
> ...


Was great to meet you Wayne, and glad you managed to crack your freshwater cherry on a nice Hinze Dam Bass........well done mate.

Was great that a couple of the Brisbane/Ipswich crew travelled all that way for such an early start........

Looking forward to catching up with everyone for a fish again soon


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work hooking the toga and landing a silver Dallas, I'm yet to land a silver myself. That is strange about the sists, I would have tossed the fillets out too. I saw a very nice silver landed at north pine a few weeks ago, he seemed to go really hard too, quite a good fish at about 35cms. I don't think the silvers take a lure all that often, but then again, maybe they just don't get caught too often, I have heard that these fish grow to humungous sizes and turn 100% vegetarian at some point, very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> Nice work hooking the toga and landing a silver Dallas, I'm yet to land a silver myself. That is strange about the sists, I would have tossed the fillets out too. I saw a very nice silver landed at north pine a few weeks ago, he seemed to go really hard too, quite a good fish at about 35cms. I don't think the silvers take a lure all that often, but then again, maybe they just don't get caught too often, I have heard that these fish grow to humungous sizes and turn 100% vegetarian at some point, very interesting.


Cheers Karl 8)

Not sure why, but thats two Silver Perch in two trips I have gotten onto at Hinze.......strange that I have never caught one before, and now two in as many trips......

Might see if any were stocked in the last 24 months.....that might explain it perhaps?


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Guys
Really enjoyed getting up to the dam and meeting you guys. I could imagine that the away trips you have are pretty social events.

Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunday was a great day, 
it was good to meet you all and have a beer after a good morning on the water. Hopefully we can arrange a few more days like that soon.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Realy cant get enough of hinze, 
its such a beautiful place early in the morning,
just dont know about these early starts

heres a few pics


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

the fishing was a little tough as said earlier we all caught fish, 
i was lucky to land 4 bass, two reasonable fish and a couple of rats.

heres a couple of the better ones


----------

